# Will Australia's popularity wane when the worldwide economy recovers?



## NS13.09 (May 22, 2013)

It's hard to imagine a long term trend of real (repeat: real) growth for the world or Australia. Recovery towards previous levels, maybe, but real growth that doesn't involve some sort of debt or legalised theft: no. Then there's the energy supply. The problems are nowhere near over yet. 
With this in mind, immigration to countries like Australia probably should be curtailed. It just doesn't make sense to maintain or increase immigration without genuine prospects for REAL growth.


----------

